# internet tv streaming



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone please help me through the minefield of internet providers.

We are coming over to live in Paphos for some months, and will be renting out for some of the rest of the year.
We were going to have a router installed by citycell and pay their monthly charge, but the thing we need most is uk tv streaming.
I saw on one forum that city cell are not very good and are quite costly.
Can anyone please advise the most economical way of getting the internet, possibly with a company that does not charge if not using.
We leave the uk on sunday, so urgent help is needed:juggle:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

All internet charges are high in Cyprus but if you don't have a landline you'll really pay through the nose. I also hear that service quality can be rather poor for beamed services.

Best to investigate whether you can have a landline installed then you'll be looking at €33 per month for 8Mb internet, phone and mobile with Primetel and rather more with CYTA.

I don't know Citycell but must congratulate them on having the most uninformative website of any provider.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> All internet charges are high in Cyprus but if you don't have a landline you'll really pay through the nose. I also hear that service quality can be rather poor for beamed services.
> 
> Best to investigate whether you can have a landline installed then you'll be looking at €33 per month for 8Mb internet, phone and mobile with Primetel and rather more with CYTA.
> 
> ...


We have wireless from a local provider in Pissouri but tested Citycell first. It was crap. Streaming was useless. Wireless can be very good, the local provider do it perfect and both streaming and voip calls work without problems


Anders

We have no wires so we cant get something else


----------



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, but don't really want to pay a monthly fee. We don't need a landline and we may not be there or have renters in per month.
Any other info is welcomed


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vellatutchai said:


> Thanks, but don't really want to pay a monthly fee. We don't need a landline and we may not be there or have renters in per month.
> Any other info is welcomed


Surely all providers charge a monthly fee (unless you pay annually).

I don't need a landline either and rarely use it. Who cares if there's an unused landline as long as you get the broadband. CYTA can also supply broadband via a line for which you don't have a number.

I'll be interested to hear what you finally decide on.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Surely all providers charge a monthly fee (unless you pay annually).
> 
> I don't need a landline either and rarely use it. Who cares if there's an unused landline as long as you get the broadband. CYTA can also supply broadband via a line for which you don't have a number.
> 
> ...


A provider like Citycell sell cards per month, even weeks. We used them in Limassol during some vacations

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try contacting Holitec, they have a provision for disconnection when you are not on the island and have some sort of TV streaming.

We use them and can use Filmon sometimes and we only have a 1 meg connection. It's not very reliable though as we get buffering but it helps to keep up with the news.

Holitec for us are also unreliable in general. I think that we have lost our service 2 or 3 times since the New Year and it can be a pain when you plan to Skype a daughter on Sunday and find there is no service and no one answering the phone at Holitec.

We would like to find another provider but don't have a landline.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> We have wireless from a local provider in Pissouri but tested Citycell first. It was crap. Streaming was useless. Wireless can be very good, the local provider do it perfect and both streaming and voip calls work without problems Anders We have no wires so we cant get something else


Good old Markos!


----------

